
Ask HN: How to master english language from intermediate level - bmuppireddy
Dear HN Readers,
 English is my second language, but I’m using it for more than two decades. I want to take it to next level where my language is good enough to write scientific journals or a thoroughly professional business documents. I know it would not be easy, but I’m drowned in various online resources. I would really love to know your advices&#x2F;suggestions&#x2F;comments which may help me in this regard.
======
cauterized
The fastest way is immersion. Live for 3 months in a country where English is
the primary language spoken. Spend your time among people who do not speak
your first language at all.

Failing that, spend at least half an hour every day speaking with someone
whose first language is English, even if it has to be over Skype.

